# Opening day buck



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Got this 2x2 this morning. Spotted him from a lil ways off. Always get my deer in steep terrain that requires all uphill pack out. My brother helped with packing. Had so much going on at home and work didn't think I'd have much of a chance to fill my tag. It wasn't long into the hunt before I realized I was in the worst physical shape I've ever been in on a hunt. 100+ yds 250 gr sst with 100 gr pyrodex.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Still using Open sights. Anyone who reads the firearms forum can tell you I don't know which end of scope points where.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You should of just dragged him down to the road in the bottom. It might of been a lot further but all downhill. -O,-

I plan on putting my general rifle tag on one quite similar. That one should be some good eating.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That is bigger than your average 2 point buck... Congrats!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with Nambaster--that's a big two point. Good job!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun', congratulations.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

When I look at your buck the words 'Butter Ball' come to mind. That's a dandy my friend, congrats.-----SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> When I look at your buck the words 'Butter Ball' come to mind. That's a dandy my friend, congrats.-----SS


Yup. Haha. You said it!  Congrats, I'll be happy with one just like him when the rifle hunt opens.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty sweet 2 point there. Congratulations getting it done with iron sites!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on a fatty buckie! Love it! I'm at the point now I am very careful where I kill a critter due to the pack out. :mrgreen:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. He was in a better spot than last years buck but it felt like I hunted all week in one day. Not many physical projects at work this past year compared to year before.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

The mountains will show you what kind of shape you are really in! haha congrats on the big 2 point!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good lookin 2x, congrats!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a great 2 point! Congrats!


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

That's a big 2 point. Congrats!


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

That's no yearling, nice buck!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

35whelen said:


> Still using Open sights. Anyone who reads the firearms forum can tell you I don't know which end of scope points where.


Your eyes work better than mine if you can still use iron sights.

Congrats on the nice 2x2.


----------

